# Root-x



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been familiar with Root-X for a number of years but never heard anything on the success rate. The company I worked for pushed it but I think most of us were skeptical selling it.
I've started selling it but curious about your opinions and thoughts on this.
My thoughts are that any sewer line with root intrusion however slight needs replacing or repair depending on severity but some people simply cannot afford it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I usually buy a case at a time. Every time though, the product sits for a long time before I use it. 


The big problem I have is the fact that drain cleaning charges along with this product can add up to a fairly large bill. So... most opt out, decline the product treatment.

After I finish this case I have I won't buy in bulk ever again. Only as needed, keeping one on the truck.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Good stuff. Don't keep more than you'll need on the truck though. Humidity makes the foaming agent get hard and lumpy.

I use it. Remember the warranty- guaranteed against LIVE roots.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it getting them past the year warranty? I would think ho's expect free sewer rodding if not. Thats why I've been slow to get into it. I hate customer drama.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've not had a product failure with rootX due to live roots, but I have for a guy that has a back pitched sewer line that stops up with grease. ROOTX won't cure that problem. 

I sold him ROOTX before I knew there was a back pitch issue, when it stopped up again eleven months later, I rodded it with a half blade to restore flow and video inspected it to see just how much root was in the line. I saw the line completely holding water at one spot with orange grease coating the walls of the pipe and pushed just past it I could see a wee bit of roots in the drain at the 4x6, but it was obvious that those roots weren't the culprit.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've not had a product failure with rootX due to live roots, but I have for a guy that has a back pitched sewer line that stops up with grease. ROOTX won't cure that problem.
> 
> I sold him ROOTX before I knew there was a back pitch issue, when it stopped up again eleven months later, I rodded it with a half blade to restore flow and video inspected it to see just how much root was in the line. I saw the line completely holding water at one spot with orange grease coating the walls of the pipe and pushed just past it I could see a wee bit of roots in the drain at the 4x6, but it was obvious that those roots weren't the culprit.


 I agree that I have not see a product failure with RootX. Man, I hope to be able to get a camera this year.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

So were you able to charge him?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

He understood when it was explained.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I sold 2 2lbders today,leaves 2 in my case.Time to re-order. Maybe when I get too old to haul my big GO68HD gorlitz around, I can be like a milkman and have a rootx route? :thumbupgrin)


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RootX use to have a small 3x5 card you would fill out and mail to root X.
They would record the date and send the owner a reminder to call their plumber for the annual RootX treatment , which keeps the warranty active for another year.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

THe way we sell it is first cut all roots in line with root cutter blade then do the treatment. I have heard some plumbers bust pour it in. I might be wrong but I don't think it would work that way or would it


----------

